# My three doggie trouble makers



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

They look so innocent.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

They're planning something...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh they're lovely! So cute and fluffy  I love them!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I reckon they're jus' checkin' because they want to know what you're up to and whether what you're up to is going to be something they can get up to, too... Jeff-Dog is the same (hope you don't mind me posting a pic of my dog on your dogs' thread):


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

That's the "are we going on a walk or what?" look.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

They all look adorable - so of course that means they're the worst trouble-makers!  

I think Daniel is right - they're definitely planning something ....


----------



## christlewis (Oct 18, 2014)

They are very cute dogs


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks more like the "I don't know anything about whatever it is you are thinking we did" look!


----------

